# Clean scent?



## freckles (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi girls!

I've recently been going crazy over perfumes; I just keep on buying more and more!!! But so far, I've only managed to get my hands on fruity, or more florally scents, which is all well and good- but since I was young, I've been obsessed with the smell of the *cuddly: country fresh*frabic softener mum uses for the laundry. *Blushes*

(Oh, I totally recommend this fabric softener btw... it's GORGEOUS smelling... and leaves all my clothes totally soft and cuddly! *walking advertisement*)

It's a very light, very fresh scent; only very very lightly floral and not at all fruity. It's got that slightly sweet tang that you can smell in the air in the mornings if you're out in the country when the air is still crisp and cold; a little like grass. I sound absolutely insane.

But yes, I want to walk around smelling like my fabric softener. 

My best friend told me to just wash my clothes as often as possible... hahaha.

But! If anyone has suggestions, I'd be *extremely* happy!

(A secret: whenever I go grocery shopping with mum, I have to go run away to the aisle with the laundry goods so I can smell the fabric softener... -_-.... *obsessed*)

I've browsed the forums and come across one that lots of specktretts recommend-- Philosophy: Amazing Grace, and since I can't get that in Australia, I'm going to try and ship it from o/s but are there any other fresh laundry type smells out there?? 










Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Bianca (Nov 16, 2006)

I like Pure from Jil Sander, just a suggestion!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 16, 2006)

DKNY Woman


----------



## natalie75 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Nude*

If you can find it, Nude by Bill Blass smells like you've just "powdered" yourself.  My mother and sister are allergic to perfumes, actually anything scented, but when I where this,they don't even notice.


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 16, 2006)

Just my opinion, but 'Glow' (the original fragrance, not the pink one)by Jennifer Lopez always makes me think of white sheets and white flowers... it is a clean scent that just makes me happy! I used to use it all the time, then I moved to a warmer area and got into the tropical mood (thus I started lovin' Rockin' Rio by Escada). If you do try 'Glow', my big suggestion is to get the shower gel and body lotions first. 'Glow' just 'goes' with a nice warm shower...


----------



## lara (Nov 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *freckles* 

 
_(A secret: whenever I go grocery shopping with mum, I have to go run away to the aisle with the laundry goods so I can smell the fabric softener... -_-.... *obsessed*)_

 
Ahahah, me too. The apple scent is my weakness!


If you want the ultimate clean scent, try 'Laundromat' by Demeter. Smells like fresh, warm, softened cotton straight from the dryer, with a little bit of laundry liquid mixed in.


----------



## freckles (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions, girls! *hunts them down on-line*

>=) !


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 1, 2006)

I think Alfred Sung's Jewel smells really clean... I dunno about the fabric softener though... hehe =)


----------



## SeraphimRed (Feb 5, 2007)

OMG, I'm a Philosophy junkie.  If you can, try and get your hands on PURE GRACE by Philosophy...Its a very clean scent!


----------



## SELFstyled (Feb 5, 2007)

I second Pure Grace! Also, Clean's perfumes are well, clean smelling too haha.


----------



## Film_Noir (Feb 5, 2007)

Cotton Blossom by Bath and Body Works


----------



## user79 (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *freckles* 

 
_But yes, I want to walk around smelling like my fabric softener._

 





  That totally made me lol, good one.


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Feb 20, 2007)

i like pink [victorias secret] and lovely [sarah jessica parker]


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Feb 20, 2007)

OHHHHH and guess
their perfume is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
love it love it love it love it love it


----------



## ShoesSunSand (Feb 24, 2007)

definitly philosphy "pure grace" or "clean" ultimate


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 3, 2007)

I think Burberry Weekend smells like laundry detergent. I know it's supposed to be citrus but it smell like "Cuddle".


----------



## Moppit (Mar 3, 2007)

What about Demeter 'Laundrymat'.  I just bought this last week and it really smells authentic.


----------

